

Quora: What is the nerdiest joke? - stevewilhelm
http://www.quora.com/Humor/What-is-the-nerdiest-joke/answers/1372015?ref=fb

======
samstave
I recently deleted my account with Quora. I asked them in the email to delete
the account and all data with the account.

They replied via email and stated they would be happy to delete my account and
help me out - and they were sorry to see me go.

Now I see that the only thing they deleted was my name and picture from my
profile.

My account appears as "account"

My profile still states my Location and company affiliations.

"account" is still receiving upvotes and notifications in my feed.

Posts, questions, edits, all still viewable (albeit maybe to me only) (I am
using the transparent chrome extension)

I sent another email stating I noticed they have not complied with my request
and asked for a confirmation by EOB tomorrow.

